# Toddler shoes NOT Made in China



## jenerationx (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm looking for shoes for my toddler that are not made in China. Any suggestions? So far, we have just had Robeez (made in Canada). I'd like to get something a bit more substantial so that he can wear them outside. I was going to get a pair of Robeez Tredz, but they are made in China.

I checked out Pedipeds (made in China), See Kai Run (made in China) Pedoodles (China and Indonesia), Preschoolians (made in China), etc.

Any suggestions? This is incredibly frustrating!


----------



## MommyErin (Jul 10, 2002)

BTDT.

The only children's brand I've found that I like, is remotely resonable, and not MIC is Primigi. They sell them at Zappos and they have free shipping both ways quite often (like now, I see!). Some Primigis are still made in Italy, some in Eastern Europe and I think some in Malaysia or the Philippines. I really like Naturino too and they are mostly made in Brazil and Italy, I believe, but they are a bit more pricey.

If you keep an eye out, you can often find Primigis in the $50-$60 range. That's about what I'd spend at Stride Rite and all the SR shoes are MIC.

My DS had some like this when he was a toddler
http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/26492400/c/119288.html
and they worked well between the velcro and the high cut.

Ooh, these look rather unisex and they're very reasonable.
http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/23840636/c/911.html

I like these too for a girl
http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/16034117/c/559.html

Anyway, I miss shopping for cute toddler shoes -- can you tell? Good Luck!


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Most of the European brands: Ricosta, Primigi, Elephanten, De Osu, Naturino, Ecco, Doc Martens. Like the above poster, we buy all of dd's shoes from Zappos when we are not traveling abroad to buy them directly. Also, because the sizing is metric, European shoes always fit dd better.


----------



## girlmama28 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just a note. I buy my son's shoes from Ebay stores for a lot less than zappos, brand new, same shoes. That said, Zappos does have a great return policy, if you're not sure about sizes or fit.


----------



## MommyErin (Jul 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
Most of the European brands: Ricosta, Primigi, Elephanten, De Osu, Naturino, Ecco, Doc Martens. Like the above poster, we buy all of dd's shoes from Zappos when we are not traveling abroad to buy them directly. Also, because the sizing is metric, European shoes always fit dd better.

Actually, one must be careful any more. I just saw a pair of Doc's in the store the other day MIC. Also, I've seen some Eccos MIC as well at Dillards.

It really irks me that finding shoes not MIC is so hard these days! It used to be that the European brands were safe and all of them aren't even safe anymore. <SIGH>

However, if you call or do the online chat with Zappos, they will check the individual shoe. They've done that for me before.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Bear Feet are made in Texas. I don't believe the Elefanten brand are still being made. Also, Soft Star shoes are not made in China, and a bit cheaper than Bear Feet.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

MommyErin said:


> It used to be that the European brands were safe and all of them aren't even safe anymore. <SIGH>
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## P-chan (Jan 23, 2004)

Soft Star Shoes (www.softstarshoes.com)

Handmade in Oregon.


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

Guccio/Toddler Treads. Hand made in Poland. Love these shoes









http://imstillme.com/the_shoes.html


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

There are some way cute toddler shoes at Vincent Shoes, but I'm not sure where they are made. I'm about to email and ask. Couldn't find it on the website. Anyone else know???


----------



## subrosa (Aug 1, 2006)

I've bought shoes from Vincent before. Way cute, and they fit my DD's wideish feet very well, but they're MIC.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

platypaws
i believe those are made in australia.


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

http://joshoes.com/

Made in the USA


----------



## glorified_rice (Jun 5, 2005)

:


----------



## jenerationx (Nov 3, 2006)

Thank you for all your replies. I appreciate it!


----------



## njsummer01 (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *P-chan* 
Soft Star Shoes (www.softstarshoes.com)

Handmade in Oregon.


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4 (Jul 4, 2006)

I just swiped a pair of De Osu shoes on ebay for $12 including the shipping!







:


----------



## renatecraft (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes, there are! BabyPawsUSA shoes that are not only 'designed', but actually 'made' in Australia. They are not only super cute, but the leather and components are tested to ensure that they comply with standards such as the British and European Standard EN71-3, ASTM International Standard ASTM F963-07 and ASTM E 1645 and several more International Standards. They are being sold in several countries and, in the US through BabyPawsUSA.com.


----------

